# Night crawlers and salt water...



## USAFSSGT (Oct 31, 2003)

*I have got to ask.* Have seen a few small posts concerning using night crawlers in salt water. Have any of you tried these? Did they work? I read this in some posts complaining on the high cost of blood worms. Need your input. Once I get down to Onslow Beach. Not leaving till the week is over and time to come back to the mountains. Any thoughts on this would be nice..


Thanks all !!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

When I first got back into fishing it was fresh water. Got lots of cats and then I went to the James River which is brackish. Was fishing using night crawlers and catching nothing. A nice coulpe that had been catching croaker stopped by and saw what I was using and gave me some squid. I went from skunked to catching my first "salt water" fish in 5 minutes. Ever since then I dont even think about night crawlers for salt. JMHO


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The saltier the water, the faster the nightcrawler deteriorates and falls off the hook. They work OK sometimes, especially on perch and cats.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

I used nightcrawlers in the Maryland portion of the Chesapeake Bay. Used to catch stripers, white perch and spot on nightcrawlers but not as consistantly as bloodworms. Then again, the water salinity is a lot lower in this portion of the bay.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

when the spot are running, nightcrawlers are a great (and much cheaper) alternative to bloodworms. during the run, i was using them on VB pier...caught PLENTY of spot. even caught a few speckles with them. i'm guessing they still wiggle for a little bit after you soak 'em. i've heard people say they work better than bloodworms at times. i don't neccesarely agree, but they're cheaper, bigger, and there's more of them...


----------

